

Pure CSS animated 3D Super Mario Icon - DanielH
http://cordobo.com/1662-pure-css-animated-3d-super-mario-icon/

======
yock
Well, it's interesting accomplishment no doubt, but the CSS markup is littered
with Webkit-specific commands. If the point of CSS is to achieve at least a
modicum of platform-independence, isn't the purely academic?

~~~
bradleyland
Ultimately, yes, but the standard hasn't been ratified yet. Prefixes are an
important part of the process that moves CSS forward. It gives browser
developers an opportunity to show their stuff without breaking the non-
prefixed declaration. This means that your prefixed code can continue to work,
even after the standard has been ratified. This isn't a perfect solution, but
it's far better than browser sniffing because it's explicit and easy to
find/replace once standards exist.

Eric Meyer breaks it down very well:

<http://www.alistapart.com/articles/prefix-or-posthack/>

------
kungfooey
"Now we can build your spinning red logo in CSS!"

